# Serving Garott for nock-sets



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Some people have asked how can you tie serving tight enough so it will not slip. Well most of the time, I use Kevelar gloves when working with serving and string building.

If you don't have gloves or don't like working with them, here is an alternative. In many cases it will get a nock set even tighter than gloves. I call it a garott although I am not sue of that spelling, it is an Italian chocking wire.

You might want to take a look at this related thread:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=375122

Here is a picture of the completed unit. I use a couple of ACE cut offs for the handles. The serving is applied and then the hitch knots are slide off the end and disgarded.

One other thing, I might mention. This device will get the nock sets really tight. Do not use too much force or you can actually seperate the underlying serving.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

The serving is attached by first installing a hitch knot. This can easy be done by creating a loop of serving then folding the loop over itself to create two loop. The you run the shaft stub through the two loops. This is the same knot used on D-loops.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Next apply two more loops of serving over the end of the shaft. Then of course, completing the same thing to the other end of the serving.


----------



## Archer Dude (Mar 16, 2008)

Why tie the release loop in opposite directions on top vs. bottom?

I have used one tied the same on top and bottom and don't see an issue so maybe I am overlooking something.

And by the way, does it seem funny to anyone that there is a Martin Firecat Bow advertisement cycling at the top of this forum screen on a PSE Forum? It is not in a post but actually in the top of the forum screen as though advertising was sold to them. Wierd.

Thanks.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

And by the way, does it seem funny to anyone that there is a Martin Firecat Bow advertisement cycling at the top of this forum screen on a PSE Forum? It is not in a post but actually in the top of the forum screen as though advertising was sold to them. Wierd.

Thanks.[/QUOTE]

*HUH????????????? WHAT PSE FORUM?????? *


----------



## Archer Dude (Mar 16, 2008)

My bad, I linked here from a PSE Forum and didn't notice I was on AT.

Old age settin in.

Best wishes and have a laugh on me.


----------



## dx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

to the top

good tip to get your serving tighter....thanks, deeeeezzzzlin.


----------



## ronhonest (Dec 28, 2008)

great info, but does anyone use a brass nock


----------

